# anyone know about 4l60e? Problem diagnosis?



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi does anyone know about 4l60E transmissions? I made the mistake and ran one 2 quarts low out of i believe a 10.78 quart capacity of transmission fluid and now the car doesnt have 3rd or 4th. Has reverse but when in drive i believe it stays in one gear first maybe and you can manual shift it to second but doesnt shift into drive or od. What all could be the problems or what exactly did i mess up? It wasnt but a mile up the road noticed the car shifted fine into od after having dropped the transmission for some other issues i was having with the car and tcs on maybe half throttled it yanked the rpms up to 6k and didnt move car one bit. Slowed down to turn around and noticed i still had reverse and put the car in OD or D to continue it just had what i believe was 1st or 2nd gear came home go the car up on ramps it did take 2 quarts of fluid to get it full took it back out now wont shift into 3rd or 4th gear. Tried again after letting it cool overnight still have the same problem so what usually does this mean when the transmission does this? I believe now you have to manual shift it and all there is is R-1-2.


----------



## neil86 (Oct 13, 2018)

What is the vehicle? I have had several 2nd gen S-10's (98+), all with the 4L60e trans.

Sounds like it is in "limp mode" (Google "4l60e limp mode") where you have reverse and 2nd and 3rd I think.

Are you getting any trouble codes? If CEL is on, get it scanned, that can steer you in a better direction.


check fuses
check plug at trans (clean and no bent pins)
did you drop the pan? bump a solenoid?
is the speedometer working?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You'd probably get better quality answers from CorvetteForum.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have had a few 4L60E transmissions. At about 150,000 miles something inside grenades and gears stop working. My last one lost 2nd, 4th and reverse. One day at the transmission shop and about $2500 later they are ready for at least another 150,000 miles. The shop installs upgrades to make them last longer but I never owned one past 250,000 miles so I wouldn’t know. Your tranny probably bit the weenie.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

its the 3-4 clutch pack that goes bad. but idk if there is a 3-4 shift solenoid.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Sorry speedometer doesnt work my mistake i was paying attention to the rpms as not to overrev manual shifting to get the car home 99 Corvette transmission was strong before any idea how to figure out of its in limp mode. I believe it only has R-1-2 manual shifting and in od or d manual shifting it free revs. It only stays in one gear in od instead of shifting the 2 gears I believe it has. Which fuses should I be looking for? No i didnt drop the pan was running about a mile and instead of the transmission taking off like it should revved up to 6k as if it were in neutral. Came home and it was about 2 quarts low.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Justwayne said:


> Yes speedometer works 99 Corvette transmission was strong before any idea how to figure out of its in limp mode. I believe it only has R-1-2 manual shifting and in od or d manual shifting it free revs. It only stays in one gear in od instead of shifting the 2 gears I believe it has. Which fuses should I be looking for?


Try taking the battery cables off for about 5 minutes and put them back. Sometimes it will reset if in limp home mode.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Disconnected the battery and didn't change anything wont shift into the next gear when in drive.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Well, this is informational.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

The car doesnt have the ses light on but maybe because it wasnt running for 2-3 months with the battery disconnected. I had the transmission out to do other maintenance to the car so maybe it hasnt had enough drive cycles to turn it on before it had a constant code for rear o2 sensors which are deleted but not from the tune/pcm.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Any idea what fuse or relay would be the problem if something like this would occur? There seems to be a clicking noise from the fuse box under the dash when i cycle the key on. It may have not been noticed before but i didnt see anything labeled as transmission, tran, trans in the either engine or inside fuse box. It may be because i just have the compartment panel off.


----------



## neil86 (Oct 13, 2018)

I would still check for codes to be sure. Just because the CEL is not on doesn't mean there are none.

I'm limited on my 4l60e knowledge really. Just a little familiar due to my experiences with S-10's. I agree with @huesmann, a Corvette forum may be a better source for help.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Time to convert that sucker to a 6-speed manual!


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Sorry the speedometer doesnt work yes it shifts eventually R-1-2- 3 and 4 free rev once it gets to those or that gear.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Here are the current pcm codes i had erased most in the history but im stuck with pcm P0740 C P0748 H and P0502 C were in my PCM or powertrain control module.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

And have you Googled those codes?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

tcc or torque converter clutch solonoid and low line pressure. Says from low fluid or shock to the transmission. I reset the codes through the ipc. The VSS i think may be a result of the transmission issue but is on the rear lsd and each rear wheel magnet so i would think the speedometer would work unless theres that issue. I did try with full fluid but without resetting the codes and it did eventually shift to drive or od from 1-2 to the next gear and would free rev. May need to pull the pan and check for metal.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Yes went ahead and cleared all the codes from the pcm to there it reads 0 codes and still doesnt shift to 3-4 or have drive in 3rd. Now i can manual shift it from r-1-2 and then 3rd or od and it just free revs. Now at this point after clearing the codes and with correct clean fluid change that maybe 3-4 is broken. I will probably have to drop the pan again and look for metal chunks, bits and pieces.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Gonna have to pull it apart to see what's broken and/or burnt up. You can check the solenoids by applying 12 volts to it. If it clicks, it's ok. No click, bad solenoid. Do this first before tear down. You can check solenoids on the valve body. Just pull the filter pan and they are right there.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

two shops told me 500$ labor and could see whats wrong with it torn apart. If its the 3-4 clutch packs said he had the zpak 12 disc 3-4 75$ or i could supply my own parts for the build after tear down diagnosis. Another shop said 850$ and basically same as 700r4 rebuild kit includes whole rebuild with 700r4 kit. Now does anyone know if the 99 c5 had better internals then the basic 700r4 or were they all the same even through the later years? One corvette specialists said that it needs the speedometer to know when to shift that could be the problem since the speedo stopped working since this incident. Thanks guys i may go with the local 500$ labor and supply parts to rebuild it. Beast sunshell,12 disc clutch packs on both 1-2 and 3-4 i believe they have and a wide band brake drum. Anything else to install for heavy duty trans rebuild? I will pull the pan after i mess with the speedo sensor to see if itll work wont even shift to second from od basic starts unless manual shifting r-1-2. On the solenoids which are you referring to?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Also one shop in houston said they had a m30 trans with lsd and converter working condition for 400$ shipped in texas. Later they said it was from a 2006 corvette auto. Mines a 99 c5. I had seen somewhere that the trans cooler lines had c-clips instead of threaded lines 5/8" wrench. Can anyone identify if this is a c5 auto or c6 auto trans?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Brainbucket said:


> Gonna have to pull it apart to see what's broken and/or burnt up. You can check the solenoids by applying 12 volts to it. If it clicks, it's ok. No click, bad solenoid. Do this first before tear down. You can check solenoids on the valve body. Just pull the filter pan and they are right there.


Can you maybe label a picture and which solenoids you are referring to? Do you mean the 2 basic shift solenoids?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

get the better "boost valve", used to be .500", but that was a while ago.

you need to check out a vette forum. that are so many parts for that trans that you will poop yourself.
the last i known, 10+ years ago, that trans was good to 900hp with the right parts.

oh, and the better planetary, but you may already haave this.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Anyone have a link to the correct or baddest or correct rebuild kit for 200-300$? Im not too sure if im confident with them installing a shift kit as i read somewhere it requires drilling in the valve body but maybe the shops competent enough? Im thinking either the beast sunshell or monster sunshell as its lightweight i read somewhere the heavy duty sunshell has alot of rotating mass and is harder to stop with the band. Also trans depot told me to get away from the ecc or eec converter and go with the standard lock-up reman or new converter as it was more efficient. Anyone know about this type of stuff? My search engine shows the kits on amazon and ebay pulls them up alot cheaper. Worst case is repair whats broke after they tear it apart see if the 3-4 clutch pack is bad install the 12 disc zpak they have. Any idea what planetary gear to go with and is a direct fit replacement? Id hate to get something that requires custom or special installation and have the shop put it back together incorrectly.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

unless you plan to do this yourself, you should find a builder that knows this stuff. 

did you price a crate trans ?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Sure the transmission shop knows what theyre doing he already knew about the 3-4 clutch pack upgrade when i mentioned maybe my 3-4 was toast.
Im hoping the average transmission shops knows what theyre doing. One told me the 700r4 which is common has same internals as a 4l60e and was pretty confident on the rebuild. Two other transmission shops quoted me 500$ bench labor to rebuild it basically pull it apart and see whats wrong i mentioned maybe 3-4 clutch packs said he could get the 12 disc zpak for 75$ or i could supply with my own parts. I trust that they know what theyre doing unless theres some special instructions on some weird part installation.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

a crate trans? A used auto parts salvage yard said they had the c5 4l60e for 400$ in houston with lsd diff and converter working condition. I found them on facebook market place when looking for transmission builders. Asked if they had correct trans for c5 what they showed me pictured above for 400$ or 550$ for a rebuilt one.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Justwayne said:


> a crate trans?


ever heard of a crate engine ? 

what vette is it ?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Over the phone he said yes m30 4l60e threaded cooler lines but when i asked if he could give me the rear diff gear ratio as i told him where the id tag was on the diff he never responded? In text he mentioned a 2006 corvette then sent me photos of a motor looks to be ls7. Not sure if thats for sale or not

I called the salvage yards in regards to a transmission for c5 said yes they had m30 a/t working condition 68k miles and sent me those photos for 400$. Later mentioned something about a motor and 2006 corvette then sent me these engine photos.

I only ask that it be correct transmission as its 400$ with free shipping in texas 50$ out of state so i cant personally view parts before purchase unless i drive 170-200 miles.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

when buying used, look at it as if you are buying a core, because that is what you may get.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Justwayne said:


> two shops told me 500$ labor and could see whats wrong with it torn apart. If its the 3-4 clutch packs said he had the zpak 12 disc 3-4 75$ or i could supply my own parts for the build after tear down diagnosis. Another shop said 850$ and basically same as 700r4 rebuild kit includes whole rebuild with 700r4 kit. Now does anyone know if the 99 c5 had better internals then the basic 700r4 or were they all the same even through the later years? One corvette specialists said that it needs the speedometer to know when to shift that could be the problem since the speedo stopped working since this incident. Thanks guys i may go with the local 500$ labor and supply parts to rebuild it. Beast sunshell,12 disc clutch packs on both 1-2 and 3-4 i believe they have and a wide band brake drum. Anything else to install for heavy duty trans rebuild? I will pull the pan after i mess with the speedo sensor to see if itll work wont even shift to second from od basic starts unless manual shifting r-1-2. On the solenoids which are you referring to?


ALL


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

well thats terrible measured the ohms for my vss as it killed the speedo which it needs to shift tested 1480 ohms on the sensor. Throws the code p0502 H C still after reset and my rear o2s are deleted those 2 codes came back which is normal as i have off road headers. Trans fluid was full pulled the plug running started running out. Unless gm enginnering kills the speedo when theres damage to the trans to keep it from shifting to 3rd when the clutches are bad. I dont think its the pigtail connector as it was function fine till i had dropped the trans to rebuild the torque tube with solid couplers.
The VSS resistance value is between 1300 and 1950 ohms. When the PCM detects a low vehicle speed with a high engine speed while in a drive range, then DTC P0502 sets. DTC P0502 is a type A DTC.
When starting in od it stays in one gear unless manual shifting 1-2 then 3 or od then i get this.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Great I think it was the monitored Ld fuse. Its shifting through all 4 gears now. It was reading 13 volts and .5 volt on one side. I changed the fuse didnt do anything. Last night i started it and the gauges went haywire loss of communication to pcm/bcm just the tach and volts would work for maybe 20-30 seconds then flip inoperative then power back on.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Great thanks for the help guys


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

so what are you saying, it was a fuse ?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Well come to think of it not sure if its a fuse or battery reset. It drove fine this morning transmission and everything else but now i get the same haywire cluster stuff. May have to wait a few hours try it again or disconnect battery. I do have a bad battery that would go dead in a week if i didnt start it. Even went dead overnight one time and had to jumpstart it the next day. Ive read this DIC or I/P issues with a weak battery over on the corvette forums.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

start with a new battery. if they are not good, they can still work, but cause problems.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. fyi = using your alternator to charge a very low battery is a good way to get to the parts store to buy a new alternator. buy a battery charger, and learn how to use it = just hooking it up is not all there is to it.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

yes started it right up the see if it had this issue still shows shocks inoperative, reduced engine power maximum speed 80mph, ses, service tire monitor system but the tach, volts and speedometer work. Drives thru all 4 gears as normal with speedometer just has that inverted gauge on the fuel,oil psi and coolant maxed out. I dont think replacing a 10 amp fuse with a 15 amp fuse i had would hurt anything correct? Maybe its just the battery ill have funds for a new one at the end of the week. Ill get a walmart battery 1 year warranty.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

you should always use the correct fuse. emergencies, to get you home, well, ok, hope nothing goes wrong. 

do you have any tuning software for that car ?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Yeah it was a the last emergency the car road great this morning as it did before having dropped the trans. I had a 15 amp emergency fuse to swap for the bad 10amp fuse that was barely making contact or broken. It wasnt blown but would read 13.5 volts and .5 volts on each side of the fuse. I just checked the battery connected and tests right at 12 volts plugged into the car. I disconnected it so hopefully itll reset. No tuning software. I do have a obd2 basic scanner but believe its "No Communications" on the corvette dic or self diagnostic but a plug in scanner may work.


----------



## Jack howell (11 mo ago)

What was it


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Jack howell said:


> What was it


I believe it went into limp mode. I tried disconnecting the battery i did leave it disconnected overnight and touched the two cables together to erase stored ecu memory and the next day it was working and shifting like normal. The issue it was having was limp mode from tcc solenoid code and low line pressure codes. It reset when leaving the battery disconnected overnight and touching the terminals together. Should help someone with this problem as i would have dropped the transmission right away assuming it was a bad transmission. This is with the speedometer working.
Positive it needed to reset for the ttc and low line pressure.

I ran into the same issue a few months later the speedometer wasnt working the cars vehicle speed sensor wire was barely making contact and pulled out of its terminal. I had to rewire a new pigtail for the vehicle speed sensor which on the auto it knows what gear per mph to shift down shift and such. This would cause the car to stay in first but manual shift to second 3-4 would be unoperational.


----------

